# Solution to unaccompanied minors problem ?



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

From now on I will be texting this during high school drop off and pick up times (usually 7 am and 3 pm):

——————————————————————
Hi, this is your driver. This time of the day I get sometimes unaccompanied minors (anyone younger than 18 riding alone) asking to be transported to/from a high school. I do not carry insurance for unaccompanied minors . If you are one of them, please cancel now. I ID. Thanks!
——————————————————————-


What do you think ?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What do I think? I think Lyft will deactivate you for being proactive. 

Sorry.....this has already been implemented and because it worked for me so well.....Lyft deactivated me......temporarily. 

They see this as:_ texting/calling to ask your pax to cancel_. Even if you are trying to implement their TOS and save yourself aggravation at the same time.

Unfortunately, once you accept....you must GO THERE and cancel as a NO-SHOW.....without texting or calling ahead of time. 

So before you accept, ask yourself: "Is this somewhere I want to go for $5?"


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, thank you very much for the info. I already decline high school pickups. But drop offs is a problem. Good to know. Basically we are left alone on this issue.
On top of the insult, some riders post in comments on other websites something like “do you really wanna put your child in a car with some immigrant driver “? I just wanna answer, [email protected]&$! I don’t want your stupid teenager in my car. I hate them because you will go after me if in accident.

Basically I need a new job...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I love those pickups. $5 no shows of account holder. Kids are usually riding on another account. Ask for ID before you unlock the doors.

Recently they have all been teachers or staff.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I ask age and then hand them the following flyer - they usually cancel right away. If not, I drive a block and wait to cancel as no show. In all cases I report them to support.

Printable two sided flyer (prints 8.5x11 and cuts into 4 pieces)


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

If you drive few feets away lyft auto start the ride so this dont work anymore


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ROTA said:


> If you drive few feets away lyft auto start the ride so this dont work anymore


This is incorrect. You can still cancel. If YOU did not click 'Start Ride'....the YOU can still CANCEL and get the no-show fee.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> This is incorrect. You can still cancel. If YOU did not click 'Start Ride'....the YOU can still CANCEL and get the no-show fee.


How can you cancel a ride that started?
They start the ride there is no more NO SHOW option anymore


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ROTA said:


> How can you cancel a ride that started?
> They start the ride there is no more NO SHOW option anymore


Yes....it's still there. Click on the little arrow in the upper right corner of the screen. The option to cancel comes up. You must still 'call' your pax first though. Remember, just click CALL...let it ring half a ring and then hang up. That counts as a call. After 5 minutes....cancel no-show and collect $5.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....it's still there. Click on the little arrow in the upper right corner of the screen. The option to cancel comes up. You must still 'call' your pax first though. Remember, just click CALL...let it ring half a ring and then hang up. That counts as a call. After 5 minutes....cancel no-show and collect $5.


Great thanks for that today i got stuck with one ping and had to dropoff.. guy prob reported me as he have on this screen to rate it.
I will need send ticket to support about it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I ask age and then hand them the following flyer - they usually cancel right away. If not, I drive a block and wait to cancel as no show. In all cases I report them to support.
> 
> Printable two sided flyer (prints 8.5x11 and cuts into 4 pieces)


That is the most useful thing you ever posted. Good job!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> I ask age and then hand them the following flyer - they usually cancel right away. If not, I drive a block and wait to cancel as no show. In all cases I report them to support.
> 
> Printable two sided flyer (prints 8.5x11 and cuts into 4 pieces)


I'm jealous! Wish I was a CA driver so I could print these out and use them! Anyone in the Chicago area have something similar ready to print?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I’ve just had 2 back to back minors requests. First one was pick up from a high school. He couldn’t provide proof being 18, so I collected $5 and reported to Lyft.
Second one was a feisty 17 year old girl. She was calling me names and threatening to sue me. But she admitted being 17. Keep calling me and texting me. Also declared she “won’t pay for this” Collected $5 and reported to Lyft again


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....it's still there. Click on the little arrow in the upper right corner of the screen. The option to cancel comes up. You must still 'call' your pax first though. Remember, just click CALL...let it ring half a ring and then hang up. That counts as a call. After 5 minutes....cancel no-show and collect $5.


But the (now super p#ssed off and extremely vindictive) pax can still rate you....


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> But the (now super p#ssed off and extremely vindictive) pax can still rate you....


Still, no. This is incorrect. Since the driver did not start the trip it will be considered a canceled trip. Passengers cannot rate on a canceled trip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I love those pickups. $5 no shows of account holder. Kids are usually riding on another account. Ask for ID before you unlock the doors.
> 
> Recently they have all been teachers or staff.


most cases its their own account, just with someone elses credit card


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Just had another one, this time gave her leaflet I printed out from above. Collected $5 again and reported to Lyft.
I don’t think they can rate me - I still have 4.9 as before.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Just had another one, this time gave her leaflet I printed out from above. Collected $5 again and reported to Lyft.
> I don't think they can rate me - I still have 4.9 as before.


They can't rate rides that are cancelled.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> They can't rate rides that are cancelled.


True, but I believe that they can report the driver for any made up reason on cancelled rides.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> True, but I believe that they can report the driver for any made up reason on cancelled rides.


Which pretty much means the driver needs to report the reason for the cancellation as quickly as possible. If this can be done simultaneously while waiting around the corner for the $5 cancellation fee, I don't know.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> You can't report until it shows up in your ride history as a cancellation.


No, but you can send a support ticket with the name of the person you cancelled on explaining why. This has happened to me twice (once with Uber though) and I did just that. I got a form reply saying I did the right thing and it wouldn't count against me.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

7Miles said:


> On top of the insult, some riders post in comments on other websites something like "do you really wanna put your child in a car with some immigrant driver "? I just wanna answer, [email protected]&$! I don't want your stupid teenager in my car. I hate them because you will go after me if in accident.
> 
> Basically I need a new job...


So it's not the bigotry that bothers u so much as the mistaken assumption that you want to transport minors? The latter isn't really personal, and is actually a benefit to u, cuz think about how it'd be if they all felt that way: problem solved. She's an ally. Wouldn't u wanna say "thanks for not letting yr minor request rides"? I mean, since u had nothing yo say to her about the shameless bigotry. Idk why it's a she. I guess the word ***** primed me.


7Miles said:


> I hate them because you will go after me if in accident.


Do people only go after us if in accident if it's a minor? Cuz if not, then yr reason for hating minors would extend to majors, and so u would hate both groups because they: 


7Miles said:


> will go after me if in accident.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Strange, I didnt get it, but for some reason It still put a smile on my face.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

This appeared yesterday in the Updates on the screen before you go on line.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Yet lyft won't agree to fingerprints for driver's , they don't give a crap about safety , they just don't wana be sued if anything happens.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I am fed up with the amount of underage requests I get!

Yet again....and remember....this is almost DAILY for me....I get a request about 7 minutes from me...which for the burbs....is NOT far for a pick up.

I get there....click arrive and I see it's gonna be a 20 mile ride....and I'm happy. I'ts been super slow this week....I've only made less than 50% of my average weekly fares....and it's already Saturday!

So.....out comes walking this obviously NOT 18 girl and she gets in. (Yeah....stupidly had the doors unlocked) Anyway, FIRST of all, let me mention that I've been getting a high number of these "This is a first time LYFT passenger! Please Welcome them to Lyft!" messages. And THIS was one of those. (_Keep this in mind now_)
So the girl sits down and I ask how old she is: "17" she says. I say "Sorry, I can't take you, you have to be at least 18 to request or ride in a Lyft alone". Then comes the _"Oh really? This is the FIRST time I've heard that!" _

Remember....Lyft just notified me that she is a FIRST time passenger with Lyft.....and NOW....she is sounding 'shocked' and saying this is the _FIRST time she's HEARD that_. Why would she be SHOCKED....if this was her FIRST Lyft ride? 

Yeah, uh huh. You guessed it. She just opened another new account....after possibly getting deactivated previously for being underage.....or low ratings or who knows what. Or maybe just opening a new account to get the new rider credits again.

Lyft is NOT doing their DUE DILIGENCE in screening these pax.

I wrote in asking them to raise these cancel fees to at least $10 if they are going to continue allowing this fraudulent behavior.

I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Gonzo Donny (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been posting this in other threads, but this is a demographic that should be served in my opinion. Are there issues with it due to liability and people screaming "shenanigans!"? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean they should be excluded. In my area, there really is no bus service and parents are not always able to drop off/pick up kids. Matter of fact, there is a local service near me that does nothing but pick up/drop off kids to schools, events, etc. My solution? Require the appropriate insurance, require parent approval before signing up for the service, and I would put in dash cams to film the passenger compartment so that you have evidence that nothing happened other than the transport. I have been kicking around the idea of starting up my own business and had planned on using dash cams as standard so that nobody can accuse of you of messing with them - you'll have video evidence to the contrary, etc. It may not be perfect, but I'm genuinely surprised that this demographic is left out, even if I do understand some of the reasons for it.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Gonzo Donny said:


> I've been posting this in other threads, but this is a demographic that should be served in my opinion. Are there issues with it due to liability and people screaming "shenanigans!"? Absolutely, but that doesn't mean they should be excluded. In my area, there really is no bus service and parents are not always able to drop off/pick up kids. Matter of fact, there is a local service near me that does nothing but pick up/drop off kids to schools, events, etc. My solution? Require the appropriate insurance, require parent approval before signing up for the service, and I would put in dash cams to film the passenger compartment so that you have evidence that nothing happened other than the transport. I have been kicking around the idea of starting up my own business and had planned on using dash cams as standard so that nobody can accuse of you of messing with them - you'll have video evidence to the contrary, etc. It may not be perfect, but I'm genuinely surprised that this demographic is left out, even if I do understand some of the reasons for it.


In California is it strictly illegal (as in a misdemeanor), unless the driver has a trustline federal background check and 10 hours of special training.

We have specific services like HopSkipDrive.

Nationwide, Lyft and Uber have policies against it and you can be deactivated.


----------



## Gonzo Donny (Jan 28, 2018)

DrivingForYou said:


> In California is it strictly illegal (as in a misdemeanor), unless the driver has a trustline federal background check and 10 hours of special training.
> 
> We have specific services like HopSkipDrive.
> 
> Nationwide, Lyft and Uber have policies against it and you can be deactivated.


Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> I ask age and then hand them the following flyer - they usually cancel right away. If not, I drive a block and wait to cancel as no show. In all cases I report them to support.
> 
> Printable two sided flyer (prints 8.5x11 and cuts into 4 pieces)


Man , why did you have to put on the flier that car seats might be available from the driver for a fee! I keep giving that flier to underage but this morning had a mother with no car seats.
Bad flier in that regard. Only good for underage.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Man , why did you have to put on the flier that car seats might be available from the driver for a fee! I keep giving that flier to underage but this morning had a mother with no car seats.
> Bad flier in that regard. Only good for underage.


It says "*may* have a seat for rental" - and it's a flyer FOR ME that I am sharing here. I carry a booster seat in my car at all times that I rent for $5 per use.

I bought a backless booster on Amazon for $20 (Graco). I'm considering getting a Mifold brand - far more compact, and ideal for our use as drivers. It $37:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H5VJJXK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Right now, Amazon has a cheap booster seat for $10. Though about it, but I don't Uber often enough to justify buying one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Until the law says you can & have to card, all teenagers look:

1) underage if you don't want the ride
2) 18+ if you do want it


...ain't nobody given me no training seminar on how to tell apart youths.


----------

